# Dear oodles listen to mummy.....



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Milly I know pawing at me does result in chest rubs and tickles but mummy cannot do it all day long and would like some skin left on my arms. So when she says stop and leave it means that not continue to pester.

Yes I know you can see a cat, there are loads of cats and you see them all the time and no just like last time they don't want to play with you or be barked at.


Yes Milly I do love you but I also love Monty and daddy too and they also enjoy a cuddle and no they don't want to be pushed out or have your bum in their face.

Yes I am going to the garage and no that doesn't mean you are going in the car as you haven't got your harness on- keeping telling you this so do we have to have the nice scratches on my paintwork from your paws every time.

Milly I know you get excited a dinner time but barking and going round in circles etc... doesn't mean your food will come any faster.


Monty I know you hate your evening walk but ignoring daddy and jumping on sofa to cuddle up to mummy doesn't mean you won't be going.

Milly mummy says quiet because you are barking at animals on the TV again they are not real and they don't want to play with you. So why do you have to do it every time including cartoon ones.

Milly I know you are excited to play ball but I don't need you to bark directly into my ear every time I bend down to pick it up.

Monty when mummy says come here I want a cuddle it doesn't mean run away quickly before she can get you, because I will get you and you will be cuddled 

Milly you have loads of toys so why do you always want the toy that Monty has got.

Monty I know mummy did let the vet take your balls but sometimes you do need to grow some and not let Milly walk all over you

Monty why do you insist that you have to lay on the stairs at full stretch so mummy has to climb over you and always at the top or middle one- can you not just lay on the bottom stair.

Monty how come when I call you sometimes you do want to know and play deaf even though we are sitting in same room- yet you can hear the opening of a crisp packet when you are in a different room

Monty how come you seem not to respond to the certain words but if "ears" are mentioned you quickly respond by skulking out of the room.

and lastly : I know you understand the word leave but that also applies when we are out and it does include any food items or poo that you find that you want to scoff down before mummy sees you.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

this made me smile so very very true


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahha made me giggle out loud at my desk! too funny


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

love it!! sooooooooo true!!! x


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Very, very funny!

I love Monty and Milly (and your stories!) xx


----------



## badgerbunny (Jul 27, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Monty when mummy says come here I want a cuddle it doesn't mean run away quickly before she can get you, because I will get you and you will be cuddled



Oh my, these all made me smile but this made laugh and get my drink up my nose (sorry)!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Keep them coming! 

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

badgerbunny said:


> Oh my, these all made me smile but this made laugh and get my drink up my nose (sorry)!


 Oh I hate that when that happens!

You would probably laugh more if you saw him do it


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Keep them coming!
> 
> Karen and Rufus xx




I have loads of stuff that will keep you entertained or probably going " oh no not her again!!" 

Buy hey Karen you can add what you would say to Rufus- feel free to add your own stuff to my thread.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Very funny! 


Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

How funny and true was all that, well done


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

One I'd add would be 
Poppy despite what you think tissue paper is not a food group


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

m&m, that reminded me of Joyce Grenfell and her Nursery stories! Brilliant, thanks 
do you have something a bit more human we can call you?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

That was so funny, Izzy jumped when I screamed with laughter - particularly at the 'ears' - have the same problem. Somehow I have missed who Monty and Millie are, it says on your heading 1 cockerpoo.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> One I'd add would be
> Poppy despite what you think tissue paper is not a food group


Yes that's so true!!

What is it with them and tissues.

I was cleaning bathroom today and put bin in hallway ready to take down and empty- big mistake!! somebody ( milly) had all my cotton pads and baby wipes out and was merrily chewing into bits.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> m&m, that reminded me of Joyce Grenfell and her Nursery stories! Brilliant, thanks
> do you have something a bit more human we can call you?


 I would just like to feel more welcomed and settle in a bit more first.

Plus I hate my name


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

caradunne said:


> That was so funny, Izzy jumped when I screamed with laughter - particularly at the 'ears' - have the same problem. Somehow I have missed who Monty and Millie are, it says on your heading 1 cockerpoo.


Yes we noticed a while back now- when I said to hubby " Going to clean Monty's ears" he would get off sofa and skulk out . Just have to mention it now and he looks at you and goes off out of the room. 

Monty is my cockapoo he is my avatar and is 4.

Milly aka Moogie is my Cavapoo girl and will be 2 in Aug.


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

Always love your stories


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Wizbus said:


> Always love your stories


 Thanks hun.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Lovely! Gives such a vivid picture of life with your doggies. Thank you x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Very good had a chuckle ..... make a name up that you prefer lol x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ok, probably showing my age here but when I was a kid I wanted to be called Charlie as in Charlie's Angels. I also had an uncle who always called me Sarah and whenever people have been asked to guess my name it as always come out as a Sarah...weird! 

So, what would you like to be known as?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh ... never liked or disliked Karen... just sort of stuck with it, but never thought I could have been whoever i wanted on here.... Have joked before on here that I have nt even got any cockapoos and just a crazy stalker lol x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Gosh ... never liked or disliked Karen... just sort of stuck with it, but never thought I could have been whoever i wanted on here.... Have joked before on here that I have nt even got any cockapoos and just a crazy stalker lol x


lol you mad woman! News headline...crazy stalker at Northern cockapoo meet


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> lol you mad woman! News headline...crazy stalker at Northern cockapoo meet


Ssssshhhh she's the one with no puppies to entice folk but an insulated box of NI and beef jerky


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Tell you what Clare you can give me a name for now- give me a choice of 5 to pick from


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Can I play ... just picking M names
Martha 
Mildred
Maureen
Margaret and....
Matilda x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Can I play ... just picking M names
> Martha
> Mildred
> Maureen
> ...


Blimey there as bad as my real one 

Ok stick with the M names but pretty please can I have a modern name


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ha! Love it! I'm sure we could all write lists like that at times!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Milly, Molly, Mandy

We had a group of social workers that came to the school and that is what we nicknamed them!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I remember the books ....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Ok stick with the M names but pretty please can I have a modern name


ok how about;
Morgan
Mia
Madison
Madeline
Maria
and Martha is back on the rise in popularity too .

Seriously though, it would be nice if you decided to share your real name with us all.....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Milly, Molly, Mandy
> 
> We had a group of social workers that came to the school and that is what we nicknamed them!


Surely not to their faces Cara


----------

